# EFM ...delivery at 36+ 4..updated with pic



## EFM

Hi All

So as some of you will be aware, I had a Growth scan booked 16 Jul at 9.30 as I kept being told I was carrying a large baby....Fundal Height 40 at 36 weeks!!!!....I can tell you labor did n't seem inviting...My due date was 9 aug, the scan was to decide whether to deliver early and how to deliver!


Anyways, I finished watching BB9 on the 15 Jul...11pm whilst in bed, turned of the light, then felt, heard a 'pop'!!!....I was like OHMYGODOHMYGODOHMYGOD......my OH thought we were being burgled!!..I said my waters have broke!!!...and lemme tell you was like a river burst its bank!!

So off to Maternity ward I went to get checked they were going to give oral antibiotics as they said nothing more would happen yet..but...they didn't they decided to keep me in for observation....anyway my OH left at 1am, at 2.15 I started having what I can only describe as period pains....so had a bath...they were every 5mins.....by 5.15 they were a bit stronger so I went to see the midwife, ..I was 5cm dilated...so off upto delivery suite..and OH came back.....by 8am they were every 3 mins but stil bearable.....at 10 I wanted to start pushing....but stil with the thought of a big baby and being told I'd be observed again at 1130 tried not to...at 1020..I rang the call button for MW....at this point I accepted the gas and air and was told..'oh your fully dilated push all you want....5 sets of pushes later at 10.58am Beautiful baby Olivia was born at 5lb 15 oz!!!!!!!

I am so lucky!!!!!! She was slightly premature but we after 3 days observation in hosp are both fine and home.....she such a baby doll and already spoiled......Just goes to show...you never know what you can cope with
or how wrong MW can be about the size of your babies!!!!


I will load pics when camera recharged.......off to cuddle my lilttle princess

:cloud9::baby:
:hug:
 



Attached Files:







olivia 22 Jul 08.jpg
File size: 84.3 KB
Views: 129


----------



## leedsforever

awww congrats hun!!! :):)


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations!! Can't wait to see pics :D x


----------



## Lizziepots

Oh wow! Congrats! :) xx


----------



## lynz

congrats hun


----------



## Munchkin

Many congratulations hun! Enjoy!


----------



## Blob

Awww congrats!! :)


----------



## Ema

Congrats xxxX


----------



## ladymilly

:happydance::happydance: congratulations hun well done :hug::hug:


----------



## Jem

Ahh congrats!!!! xxx


----------



## emma_27

congratulations looking forward to seeing your pictures x


----------



## Pearl

wow congratulations ... so baby wasnt big at all.
glad to hear u are both doing well !

was u drinkin rasberry leaf or doing anything to bring on labour because thats quite early, bless .. ?


----------



## kelly86

congrats !!! cant wait to see your piccys :)


----------



## EFM

Pearl said:


> wow congratulations ... so baby wasnt big at all.
> glad to hear u are both doing well !
> 
> was u drinkin rasberry leaf or doing anything to bring on labour because thats quite early, bless .. ?

Absolutley nothing, although had had a busy weekend,,,,maybe just over did it.


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Aww congrats can't wait to see pics.


----------



## cherylanne

Congratulations and well done, sounds like you did brilliantly!!


----------



## xarlenex

:happydance: Congrats, so tiny!! Growth scans can sometimes be so wrong too! xx


----------



## Doodles

Congratulations, glad you are both safe and well


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun xx


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations :hug:


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahhh congrats.xxx


----------



## smartie

congrats!


----------



## embojet

Congratulations! x


----------



## Frankie

brilliant news x


----------



## Kelliex

Congratulations :D
x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## carries

Congratulations!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congratulations! :) x x


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done :D xx


----------



## EFM

updated with pic


----------



## cheeky_carrie

aww well done shes gorgeous


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations, she´s sooo cute!


----------



## Christine33

congratulations hun. you have a gorgeous wee girl there!

:hug:

Christine
XXXXX


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww <3


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's adorable


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## mBLACK

Wow, sounds like you had an easy labour! Congrats!:)


----------



## Beltane

What a blessing! She's sooo cute!


----------



## Carley

congratulations babe!!!! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Lauz_1601

awww congratulations, she is tiny and gorgeous, sounds like a nice birth too, well done xxxxx


----------



## Chris77

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Samemka

Awwww she's absolutely gorgeous hun! X X


----------



## Sovereign

Congrats she is so cute! x


----------



## aurora32

Congrats, what a cutie.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## missjacey44

Congratulations! Glad everything went well


----------



## princess_bump

wow old post! but i don't think i said congratulations x x x


----------



## mrscookie

lol!!! Congrats, I know its almost a year late but still!
xxx


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congratulations!


----------



## Gwizz

Congratulations :happydance: all the best for the future :)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

